# Stock Nandroid of 2.3.3



## dubntz

Nevermind. I didn't search well enough before. I found a post with it and just restored it.

Hey All, I need a stock nandroid of 2.3.3. Here's my dilemma. I updated to 2.3.3 through the LG update tool and then my phone started acting all crazy. I then decided to revert back to 2.2.2 using this tread and it still didn't solve the craziness.

http://theunlockr.com/2011/05/23/how...-t-mobile-g2x/

I contacted T-Mobile and I have an exchange on the way, but I told them that I have 2.3.3 on the phone and I would like to return it to them that way. I tried just updating the phone again with the LG update tool, but for some reason it thinks I still have version V21E. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks All!


----------



## saotua

Could you please share the link that you followed to restore to 2.3.3? All I got was MD5 mismatch. Please help. Thanks.


----------

